# another bad haircut story.



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

I have just got back from a 4 day holiday. My boy Boz was boarded in local kennels for three nights. I picked him up today and couldnt believe my eyes. They had given him a haircut!!:jaw: I have spent the last 5 months trying to grow out a horrible fringe(bangs), and Im now back at square one.

Before taking him to the boarding kennels I had tied his hair back off his face with mutliple bands, to keep it out of his eyes, but after one day of playing with the other little dogs it must have started falling into his eyes, so they cut it.

If it wasn't for the fact that Boz enjoyed his stay and the kennel owners are really kind and caring I would be very angry. I kept telling myself it will regrow (its just that I have to start all over again, waiting for it to get long enough to get into a band) :frusty: ahhh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's incredibly nervy. How dare they cut his hair without permission.


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

What the... I can't believe they cut his hair instead of just redoing the hairbands! I'm so sorry. It will grow, but dang!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

That's just plain wrong. I would refuse to pay for the boarding. What if you were showing him? I don't know anything about show rules, but in all the pics I've seen the dogs have their natural long hair, so couldn't the haircut prevent showing him now? That was very unprofessional of them and potentially financially risky for them too.
I'm sure he still looks adorable though...can you post a pic for us?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would have said something myself but nothing can be done now. Next time - if there is one - I would tell them specifically and again in writing that their should be NO hair cutting at all! Luckily, it will grow back but we all know how long it can take sometimes. Abby's is so slow growing it is ridiculous.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That almost happened to me. I got home the other day and bob said he had tried to cut Maddies bangs. I have been waiting for them to get long enough to tie up. She is 6mo old and they still are not long enough to tie up. I got lucky because Maddie will not sit still enough for a non professional to cut them. If she had sat still She would have lost her bangs. I explained to him if I was to show her that her hair has to be keep natural no hair cuts! 
I would have been upset if that had happened to me.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When I dropped off my dog for boarding, it would never have crossed my mind that I would have had to say anything about no cutting of the hair! Man, totally out of line, in my opinion! And for a four day stay? How bad could it have gotten in that amount of time? If they could manage to cut it, you'd have thought they could have tied/banded it back up instead?

Yay, Maddie, for wiggling and avoiding a haircut that your mom didn't want you to have!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, that certainly is maddening. It happened to me at the groomer. Never would have thought to mention no cutting at a boarding facility. Not sure how fast the hair grows, but we will grow the bangs out together! So sorry...


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry this happened!!!! I board at the vet and they know...However my vet told me he was called to look at my Lhasa's left eye..the new kennel person thought that the hair was bothering it and when his cyclosporin drops were put in that eye, he would go nuts. The vet knows Boo Boo's hair is always in some sort of a topknot except when boarded. The vet took a preasure test and we have done once every two weeks. The vet now thinks maybe some one poked it when applying the drops. The thing is the guy wanted to cut his bangs!!!! Thank goodness they called the vet first. You must let them know this is unacceptable in the future.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Im sorry Im not much of a photographer and Boz is not much of a model.

























Thanks everyone, yes I was pretty gutted and I must say annoyed.
The only reason I wasnt "angry" was her reasons she gave for cutting it. As it was a new experience for Boz and being the Xmas period, the kennels were really full and the woman was concerned that having other dogs coming at him (at play) it could be a little frightening for him if he couldn't see them coming. I agree with this point as that was the reason I had so many bands in his hair to start with. BUT.., they had my cell phone number, and I had 100 other hair bands in with his gear. I think the look on my face said enough and they definitely wont be doing it again. Good point about being a show dog, I hadn't thought of that. Very very bad on their behalf.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That is AWFUL!!!!! I'm sorry, but even if I didn't think it was TOTALLY wrong for her to cut your dog's hair without your permission, she CLEARLY doesn't have a CLUE how to do it. She simply hacked it short with a pair of scissors. I'd be beside myself. 

I think you are WAY too forgiving on that one!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> That is AWFUL!!!!! I'm sorry, but even if I didn't think it was TOTALLY wrong for her to cut your dog's hair without your permission, she CLEARLY doesn't have a CLUE how to do it. She simply hacked it short with a pair of scissors. I'd be beside myself.
> 
> I think you are WAY too forgiving on that one!


I so very much agree with you. I'd be livid.:jaw:


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheers guys, To be honest, I think Boz actually likes it because he can see, and no loose bits hanging near his eyes, but I still have to band up the rest and I will be going through the regrowing... AGAIN:frusty: I want the long natural look, I was so close. Sob!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

becks said:


> Cheers guys, To be honest, I think Boz actually likes it because he can see, and no loose bits hanging near his eyes, but I still have to band up the rest and I will be going through the regrowing... AGAIN:frusty: I want the long natural look, I was so close. Sob!!


Even if you don't want to do a top knot, though, you can cut their bangs so it doesn't look hacked, and actually looks quite natural.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

I happen to have an appointment at the groomers on Friday :hail: so will get her to try and tidy it up a bit.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Maybe the groomer can fix it so that it blends better with the longer hair - even if it means cutting the longer hair a bit it will be worth it if it looks good. That way it can all grow out together. Believe me, I learned this from experience LOL.


----------



## allieann (Mar 28, 2010)

They really should have asked your permission first. I had a problem wth my groomer several months ago. I usually keep Lola's hair on the shorter side, its easier to maintain. However, I wanted to grow it a little longer so I asked the groomer to not cut her. She had a few matts on her but they were not that bad. They were mainly from snowballs, we had a rough winter. When I went to pick her up, she was completely shaved. She told me they had to shave her because they couldn't get the matts out. I was ticked, like I said before they were small and not bad. I never received a phone call asking my permission if it was okay to shave her. When I went to pay, they charged me extra for dematting?! Needless to saw I found a new groomer and she's great.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I think saying they "cut" his hair is a very, very nice way to put it. IMO they just hacked a chunk of hair off because it was an inconvenience to them. I would have given them a big, fat piece of my mind and demanded some discount on his boarding. RIDICULOUS!


----------

